# VaibhavTek Comic



## hullap (Mar 10, 2009)

On my daily routine to wordpress.com to check for new stuff,
i interestingly landed upon *vaibhavtek.wordpress.com
Nice comic guys


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, thats wierd 
[refering to link]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

huh


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 10, 2009)

lol...its amazing...btw did YOU do it?
Also, I know you are in constant touch with Vaibhavtek.

Can you tell us if he is in this forum as an alias? Its fine if you don't tell his new username, just tell in yes/no.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2009)

Return of teh n00b king!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 10, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> lol...its amazing...btw did YOU do it?
> Also, I know you are in constant touch with Vaibhavtek.
> 
> Can you tell us if he is in this forum as an alias? Its fine if you don't tell his new username, just tell in yes/no.


Wasnt "vaibhav-tek" you alias name?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2009)

nice


----------



## hullap (Mar 10, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> lol...its amazing...btw did YOU do it?
> Also, I know you are in constant touch with Vaibhavtek.



lol no, it isnt me


> Can you tell us if he is in this forum as an alias? Its fine if you don't tell his new username, just tell in yes/no.


yeah hes here


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 10, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Wasnt "vaibhav-tek" you alias name?


loluwhat?



hullap said:


> lol no, it isnt me


Its hard to believe because I know you too are very good friends and that you will not mock him this way. I am sure you have his confidence in doing this.



> yeah hes here


Good, now tell us who is he. Else, I will sneak-a-peek into your yahoo address book


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 11, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> loluwhat?
> 
> 
> Its hard to believe because I know you too are very good friends and that you will not mock him this way. I am sure you have his confidence in doing this.
> ...



If I havent mistaken, you are Rohan_Shenoy, right? I remember you having mentioned about an alias created as "vaibhav-tek" and saved the username /password in Opera. So, while browsing in Opera, it had posted as "vaibhav-tek" and not "Rohan_Shenoy"


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^


----------



## hullap (Mar 11, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2009)

pikachu comics


----------



## confused (Mar 11, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Good, now tell us who is he. Else, I will sneak-a-peek into your yahoo address book


i know who he is....


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

confused said:


> i know who he is....


So what? Even I know


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 11, 2009)

who is the legendry comedian of our forum ?? please enlighten the less blessed souls like me


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^
currently it's victor_rambo


----------



## iMav (Mar 11, 2009)

lol daddi wale uncle he always had the anger emoticon for all his tuts


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 11, 2009)

guys stop
vaibhav may feel bad
he is watching us even though banned


----------



## hsr (Mar 11, 2009)

Update : 

*www.vaibhavtek.co.nr


XD


----------



## confused (Mar 11, 2009)

iMav said:


> lol daddi wale uncle he always had the anger emoticon for all his tuts


all of which were copied


----------



## hullap (Mar 11, 2009)

confused said:


> all of which were copied



and were never credited


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

^he was some patel right?


----------



## krates (Mar 11, 2009)

someone post his profile link i want to see the post made by him lolz


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 11, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^he was some patel right?


Yeah
bade daddi wale with KBC bible edition (if you have read his posts you'll know what this means )
Ashish Patel was his name
Making $h!tty tuts was his game 

That page of vaibhave-tek has an about page too:


> This blog is dedicated to one and only Vaibhavtek and his wonders. He was resposible for many sleepless nights to members and moderators in thinkdigit forum and has entertained us through out his career!
> All his posts and threads are masterpieces and worthless (No, not priceless). Thanks to his noobish posts and threads for making us laugh. A guy, to whom quantity was more important than quality resulted in thousands of posts which in turn led to thousands of laughs.  So we decided to share all his magical words with you and help make your day out of his post. So please enjoy reading this blog. If you enjoyed, please share it with your pals.
> At last, we are glad to be his friends (not really) and we are always proud of his sense of humor (not really).
> Take care and be ready to break you head!


----------



## hullap (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 11, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior is Viabhav Tek. FYI.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 11, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Krazzy Warrior is Viabhav Tek. FYI.


I really thought so too, based on his wierd grammar and downright outrageous ideas


----------



## confused (Mar 11, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Krazzy Warrior is Viabhav Tek. FYI.


dude, why do you have the need to get to the bottom of everything??? why cant you just let somethings be..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2009)

confused said:


> dude, why do you have the need to get to the bottom of everything??? why cant you just let somethings be..


He's our beloved "Holmes"...
Kaise tujhe pakda tha bol???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Even u  ppl make comics me him
 Nothing matches his level of humour


----------



## confused (Mar 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> He's our beloved "Holmes"...
> Kaise tujhe pakda tha bol???


, par bacche ko atleast jane deta....


----------



## hsr (Mar 11, 2009)

krazzy warrior = vaibhav ? OMFGWTFROFLMAO


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally feel whether he's Vaibhavtek or not, Krazzy's privacy should be respected...


----------



## confused (Mar 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I personally feel whether he's Vaibhavtek or not, Krazzy's privacy should be respected...


eggjhactly


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

agree with a pool fan once again [...wonder how many more ... ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I personally feel whether he's Vaibhavtek or not, Krazzy's privacy should be respected...



+1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

@red_devil


----------



## hullap (Mar 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I personally feel whether he's Vaibhavtek or not, Krazzy's privacy should be respected...



+1
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
wtf 3 posts at the same time?


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 11, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> krazzy warrior = vaibhav ? OMFGWTFROFLMAO



Krazzy Warrior = Vaibhavtek I think it is true


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 11, 2009)

lolfail.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 11, 2009)

ok, Am sorry.
but its you guys who are making big issue out of him. Let go the Viabhavtek. Forget the Vaibhavtek image.

I think he is talented guy, he just needs some help.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 11, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ok, Am sorry.
> but its you guys who are making big issue out of him. Let go the Viabhavtek. Forget the Vaibhavtek image.
> 
> I think he is talented guy, he just needs some help.


+1


> "Every genius started off as a n00b. If a n00b makes a mistake, correct him instead of discouraging him. Who knows? He might become a genius too."


I read this somewhere online, so thought of mentioning it here.
However, there there is a thin line of tolerance for n00bs which shouldn't be crossed.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2009)

lol @ About Page 

@thewisecrab: read my sig.


----------



## axxo (Mar 11, 2009)

good that still we retain his presence
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85627


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I personally feel whether he's Vaibhavtek or not, Krazzy's privacy should be respected...



This thread is more than enough to prove him as the same old guy.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108497

But I still agree u r pretty true.. So consider this guy as Vaibhavtek Part-II


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey anyones knows where is Rohan_Shenoy ? 
    I miss him and his posts around.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Hey anyones knows where is Rohan_Shenoy ?
> I miss him and his posts around.


He IS *victor_rambo*...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^
He is Victor_rambo now and is currently pregnant.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 12, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Hey anyones knows where is Rohan_Shenoy ?
> I miss him and his posts around.


Thanks


----------



## hsr (Mar 12, 2009)

take a look at this :

*www.vaibhavtek.co.nr  >> blog

*www.vaibhavtek.co.cc  >> profile link (obviously got pwnd  )

*www.vaibhavtek.cc.cc  >> Some creepy shopping site


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 12, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> lol @ About Page
> 
> @thewisecrab: read my sig.



Oh yeah...it was your siggy. Nice one I ,must say 



Gigacore said:


> This thread is more than enough to prove him as the same old guy.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108497
> 
> But I still agree u r pretty true.. So consider this guy as Vaibhavtek Part-II


Vaibhav-tek mania has hit the TDF. All n00bs, run for cover


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

*yawn* This thread is still running?


----------



## hsr (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ how can any1 be surprised and shocked at a moment?


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *yawn* This thread is still running?



How can one be bored and shocked at the same time.


----------



## hsr (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ wtf? spam ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

I was yawning when I came to the thread and was shocked to see the thread alive Clear noobsters?


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I was yawning when I came to the thread and was shocked to see the thread alive Clear noobsters?



Man you have written your whole experience. We don't want to know what were you doing before and after coming to this thread. Ok yawny boy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

Why am I getting a feeling that you need a ban or something? You're messing with everyone aren't you?


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

Just go to the UrT threads in the Gamerz section.

You'll come to know who Vaibhavtek is and how is Vaibhavtek version 2.0. (About the new features and backward compatibility.)

To know him more closely, you'll have to play the game.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 12, 2009)

*Krazzy is a Very Cool Guy. Here;s an screenshot of his conversation with me on Orkut:

*i44.tinypic.com/34jeyhk.png
*


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 12, 2009)

Can anyone please provide the links to some of threads in which vaibhavtek posted? I cant seem to find any.


----------



## hsr (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^^
*www.googlefirst.com/image.php?text=vaibhavtek site:thinkdigit.com&image=lol.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Mar 12, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> Can anyone please provide the links to some of threads in which vaibhavtek posted? I cant seem to find any.


*www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=vaibhavtek+site:thinkdigit.com&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

*lmgtfy.com/?q=vaibhavtek+site:thinkdigit.com/forum


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 14, 2009)

New update :
*vaibhavtek.wordpress.com/


----------



## eggman (Mar 14, 2009)

keep em coming


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## mrintech (Mar 14, 2009)

*Can anyone tell me Why He was BANNED?*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

^^
Spammism!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Spammism!


Who????


----------



## eggman (Mar 14, 2009)

^^
He


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *Can anyone tell me Why He was BANNED?*





Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Spammism!





mrintech said:


> Who????





eggman said:


> ^^
> He


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/4092/trolling101ql8.gif


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 15, 2009)

looks like he was only 14 everyone used to be a noob once and do some stupid things while we learn lets stop hurting this guy


----------



## krates (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ nice one


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 15, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^ nice one



*images.zwani.com/graphics/funny_pictures/images/funny-pictures64.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 15, 2009)

LOLz what is going on in this thread!!!!


----------



## krates (Mar 15, 2009)

i dont exist said:


> *images.zwani.com/graphics/funny_pictures/images/funny-pictures64.jpg



sorry i was talking about ICHI post...


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 15, 2009)

krates said:


> sorry i was talking about ICHI post...



oh...im sorry


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

*www.mikesfreegifs.com/main4/funny/Egg.gif


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 15, 2009)

Enough of the mock!


----------

